# Üble FPS-Einbrüche bei WoW



## Buttersack (4. November 2015)

Liebe Technikexperten,

 

da ich selbst leider keiner bin, habe ich bei meiner Ersatzbeschaffung PC leider wohl stark daneben gegriffen.

 

Nach dem mein alter PC die Grätsche gemacht hat, habe ich mir folgenden Rechner zugelegt:

Gaming-PC Computer Bulldozer Six-Core AMD FX-6300 6x3.5GHz (Turbo bis 4.1GHz), GeForce GTX750Ti 2GB DDR5, 1.5TB HDD, 8GB RAM, Win7, DVD RW, 6x USB2.0, GBit LAN, Gamer-PC #4740
WoW läuft wunderbar und ich habe mit hoher Grafikqualität immer zwischen 80 und FPS. Das ändert sich aber extrem, wenn die Anzahl der Spieler zunimmt.

So gibt es im 25er LFR (ab und an) und vor allem in Ashran (immer, wenn es etwas voller auf dem Bildschirm wird) FPS Einbrüche auf unter 10.

Daran ändert auch das Herunterdrehen der Grafikeinstellungen nix.

 

Die Treiber sind aktuell, der Rechner läuft nicht unerlaubt heiß, dazu ist bisher kaum Software auf dem Rechner.

 

Ist das denn so normal? Gibt es kleine Tricks, die mir weiterhelfen würden?

 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

 

LG

 

Buttersack


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2015)

Ja, das ist leider normal - zurück zu führen auf die nicht ganz so dolle CPU (die wird beim spielen selbst von einem i3 von Intel überholt) und der eher durchschnittlichen Grafikkarte.

 

Was hast du für den Rechner bezahlt wenn ich fragen darf? Laut Google wohl so um die 600€ - schade..da wäre ein i5 inkl. besserer Grafikkarte drin gewesen.

 

Du musst damit also wohl leider leben - sofern du das Ding nicht mehr zurück geben kannst.


----------



## Buttersack (4. November 2015)

500 Euro, aber trotzdem ärger ich mich.


----------



## Night2010 (15. November 2015)

Das Spiel ist leider total CPU limitiert.

 

Selbst wenn du denkst, du steht nur rum und hast 90fps, dann bringt dir der Wegsel von 1600 auf 2400er Speicher noch ein paar mehr Max fps.

Selbst bei so hohen frame zahlen limitiert die CPU noch die Max fps.


----------



## Buttersack (18. November 2015)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist leider total CPU limitiert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wäre das aber nicht ein Argument dafür, dass es mit meiner eher mäßigen CPU halbwegs ordentlich performt?

 

Was ist denn eigentlich an dem Gerücht dran, das Blizzard-Spiele mit AMD-CPUs deutlich schlechter laufen?

 

Viele Grüße und Danke

 

B.


----------



## eMJay (18. November 2015)

Das hat nichts mit Blizzard zutun. AMD´s sind einfach schlechter.


----------



## Night2010 (19. November 2015)

Buttersack schrieb:


> Wäre das aber nicht ein Argument dafür, dass es mit meiner eher mäßigen CPU halbwegs ordentlich performt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein.

 

Ein CPU limit sieht so aus:

 

Deine CPU schaft im Spiel 60fps, deine Grafikkarte schaft 100fps, die CPU limitiert so die Frames nach oben.

Wenn die CPU jetzt 100fps schaft, deine Grafikkarte aber nur 60, dann limitiert die Grafikkarte.

 

Testen kannst du das indem du die Auflösung und Einstellungen runter stellst und guckt wie viel fps dann angezeigt werden.

Steigen dann deine fps limitiert die Grafikkarte. Bleiben sie gleich, dann limitiert die CPU.

 

Für Spiele wie WoW braucht man leider eine vernünftige CPU, da nach kommt dann die Grafikkarte.

Das Spiel nutzt auch nur einen Kern richtig aus.

 



eMJay schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Blizzard zutun. AMD´s sind einfach schlechter.


 

Nicht ganz richtig. AMD hat zwar die Entwickling verpennt, aber Blizzard kann nicht auf mehr wie 2 Kerne Programmieren.

Siehe Diablo, SC2 usw. Das sind alles sehr neue Spiele im Gegensatz zu der WoW Engine.


----------



## Buttersack (19. November 2015)

Damit beschreibst du recht gut mein Problem. FPS sind bei jedweder Grafikeinstellung konstant gut oder schlecht. :/


----------



## Night2010 (20. November 2015)

Da bleibt dir nur eins, entweder auf billig einen G3258 kaufen mit B85 Board und Kühler, oder einen i5 4690K/6600K kaufen, da bist du dann aber mal eben 400€ los nur für Board, CPU und Speicher.

Dazu dann noch nen Kühler, der auch seine 70€+ kostet, oder direkt ne Wasserkühlung, aber nicht son Quatsch von Corsair, sondern was vernünftiges.

 

G3258, oder den i5 dann anständig Übertakten und schon sind es 25-30fps, da wo du jetzt 10 hast.


----------



## eMJay (20. November 2015)

Kühler kostet doch kein 70 Euro..... das Geld stecke ich lieber in einem besseren CPU... zudem wird die Grakka den i5 limitieren. Da braucht man nichts übertakten dazu ist der FPS Gewinn beim übertakten vllt. bei  +10% das macht bei 25 FPS vllt 2 FPS rauf oder runter.  

Mein alter 2500k langweilt sich bei WoW und das war schon vor 3 Jahren so.


----------



## spectrumizer (21. November 2015)

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es an der CPU liegt. Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit einem i7 4790K, 32GB RAM und GTX970. Spieleranzahl ist eigentlich egal. Es läuft absolut flüssig bis gepullt wird. Kazzak, Magtheridon, Archimonde ... Also dh egal ob 40er oder 25er Raid. Danach gehen erstmal 15-20 Sekunden lang die FPS dermaßen in den Keller, dass das echt einer Slideshow gleicht. Plötzlich normalisiert sichs dann wieder von selbst und für den Rest des Kampfes sind die FPS wieder völlig normal.  

 

Ich vermute dass bei mir irgendein AddOn diese Einbrüche verursacht, Omen oder Recount oder sowas.


----------



## Buttersack (25. November 2015)

Also bei mir bleibt es leider unten. Hast du es denn einfach mal ohne Addons versucht? Ist ja über den LFR kein Problem.


----------

